# Carp.. Taste like caviar or crap?



## bomberjames (Dec 5, 2007)

I recently watched a show which farmed organic carp.
Once the carp was caught it was kept in a tank with continous clean water for 5 days to flush the fish's system clean.
Then the Carp was cooked by 2 methods.
Method 1 Smoked Carp.
The fish fillets where salted for 3 hours then washed cleaned and then smoked with Hickory wood chips.
The carp was served cold with a horseraddish dressing ,salad of rocket and pear dressed with a vinaigrette and roasted chat potatoes.It was sereved to a table of 20 people who all gave it the thumbs up.

Method 2 Thai style.
Fillets of carp pan fried with chopped chilli,lemon grass,dash of oyster sauce,seasame oil,soya sauce,sweet chilli sauce,chopped fresh basil and coriander.
Served with Asain greens of garlic,bok choy,snow peas,asain cabbage and bean shoots.
Again served to the same table and again it got the thumbs up.

Please note, the table of 20 people had no idea what fish they ate until after they finished the second dish.
All where quite surprised of the quality and taste and texture of Organic Carp.

Caviar or Crap?
Anyone else with a recipe for carp
Cheers.


----------



## SnakeMan (Mar 8, 2009)

never tried carp myself but anything tastes good with a bit of chilli and lemon and soy. I have heard about putting them in clean fresh water to take the muddyness out of the flesh, my advise if your very keen on giving it a go have a look at aquaponics http://www.aquaponics.net.au/


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

In germany the carp is one of the highest prized table fish. There is a whole carp fishery going there,often highly spezialized ( a bit like black fishermen here). Tastes really good, typically fried in beer batter or "blue".
If it tastes the same here ( where it is warmer) than in germany I really can't understand why Australians make it so bad- probably cause most never ever tryed one...


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

leftieant said:


> I think the fish itself is probably palatable. The issue is the environment it comes from - usually muddy and crap, which permeates the flesh. Possible to flush the mud out of the fish - but at what cost? Would you not be better targeting a table fish that didn't need 5 days of soaking before you ate it?
> 
> Having said that, if I came across it on a menu overseas, I'd probably try it.


Same water, same issues with the fish.
I've eaten carp and it tasted like any other freshwater fish.
Some people will target cod or yellowbelly from an area, but refuse to try carp out of the same water "cause everyone knows carp is crap"


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes.

That is it does taste like caviar which also tastes like crap. :lol:


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

A table fish is defined by it's taste at the table not the taste of all the condiments you add to it to get it past your taste buds! :roll: :shock: 
Both recipes are heavy on other flavours to mask the taste of the crap (sorry I meant carp).  
Have eaten them out of clear flowing water as well as dams and muddy water ways. There's a reason with crap and carp are so similar in their spelling!  
Crap is not a table fish and Carp aren't either. :lol:


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

I think it was the Iron chef one episode, the secret ingredience was carp !!!!!!!!!!!!! they gutted the fish and cut lines about 20mm apart about 10-15mm deep, then they dropped the fish into a wok of hot oil, they came out all crispy and looked edible but i'm still not convinced.
Bill.


----------



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

i watched that same show it was interesting, they were little carp


----------



## bomberjames (Dec 5, 2007)

Some mixed thoughts there on carp/crap.
I've tried it once and nearlly chundered,but Im keen in trying it smoked.
Cheers


----------



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

very well written caught2, great story


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

He he he he he he he great read Kimba ,. a truly good story and true i'm sure, had a smile on my face reading the whole thing , exuhmated carp , EEEEWEWWWWWwwvery off :lol: :lol:


----------



## lowtide (May 21, 2009)

Ukrainians revere carp and no proper Christmas feast is without it.

Had a Ukrainian mate when I lived in Toowoomba. He couldn't believe it was regarded as a pest here. Anyway he and I went out west to some back water and filled a 200litre esky with the things. He delivered most of them to his Ukrainian mates in Brisbane but kept a few for his wife to cook up. The anointed few turned up for a traditional Ukrainian carp fest a couple of days later.

Fortunately Ukrainians love vodka. After several shots, the entree appeared - carps head soup. Could have been a day in the life of Ivan Denisovitch - a clear soup with a few tendrils of dill and the odd eyeball. Nothing more vodka wouldn't fix. Next was a sort of carp and eggplant stack, laden with garlic, oil and tomato. I remember garlic, oh and more vodka. Finally there was deep fried carp. Oil and salt will fix nearly any fish, but there is a point at which you fear instantaneous atherosclerosis. Luckily vodka might reduce HDL cholesterol ...or is it the other one. Desert, I think, was carp free but I really don't remember.

It was a fantastic night.

Years earlier I was fishing next to an eastern European, an Estonian perhaps, on the Torrens River in Adelaide when I landed a 10pounder carp. He was horrified as I went to release it and convinced me to eat the beast. I am vague about his recommendations for preparing it. What ever they were, I followed them and the creature was baked that night and served up for my mum, dad and four other siblings. Even now I cannot go to a family gathering without being reminded of the occasion. I think most sensible folk would have reservations about eating a fish that has come out the dammed effluent and stormwater run off from a city, a diet of dog shit and dioxin. My dad and I were keen, the others present at the table only on sufferance. The fish was bony, muddy and mushy. They gave up after the first mouthful. Dad and I gamefully managed a few more. My sister said she would report us to DOCS if she was made to eat any more. My mum said she'd report me to the RSPCA if I gave it to the cats. We hope the Estonian died - either from laughing so much, or from eating his own fish.

Met a bloke fishing for carp in a Canberra golfcourse pond. Said they were great snapper bait.

Better stop carping on...


----------



## bomberjames (Dec 5, 2007)

Never release them Low Tide,they our fowl,and I think that might be breaking the law. :? 
I've also heard they are good snapper and gummy bait,I heard trout are great snapper bait as well.
Cheers.


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

Years ago we used to catch em up near Swan hill, there was a big backwater of the Murray river, we used to back up the one tonner, we had an old couch in the tray, so here we were, three of us fishing off the back of the ute, throwing these carp (around 10lb) under the wheels of the ute, upon leaving we would roll the back wheels up on them and proceed to do "burnouts" on the fish. Not very humane but geez it was funny, the smell of burning carp and old goodyear tyres, mmmmmmm.
Bilby.


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

I've heard its a great gummy bait due to the smell, so there is probably some truth to the rumour.
Cheers Bilby.


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

I've tried carp prepared a few different ways, and I agree, it IS crap.

However, I've also tried it smoked. One piece salted, another brined, and smoking it does go a way to making it palatable.

Oh, and of the two, the brined was slightly better. I still wouldn't go out of my way for it, but if I HAD to eat it, I'd be smoking it for sure!


----------



## bomberjames (Dec 5, 2007)

KFC Carp hey Mingle.Did you get fries with that?


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

They make good fertilizer, just place them whole about 1 1/2 feet under say a rose bush befor planting and watch it take off.


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm still waiting for grinner to carry out one of his famous experiments here.....


----------



## joey (Jul 5, 2008)

I've also heard from the old Portuguese guy next door that carp make excellent fertiliser. I heard (smelled) he was growing some pungent wacky tobacky in his backyard so I believe him. Fortunately for him Canberra has plenty of carp and lax laws on his preferred crop.

I also saw that Fishing Australia episode where the guy used carp for bait off the beach. So next time you catch a carp, don't throw it away, it has many good uses.


----------



## Tor (Mar 10, 2008)

I like the idea of carp as bait or fertilizer at least then it's useful

As a rule I tend to favour predatory fish as freshwater fish go I've only eaten pike (in the UK) and trout, I want to get a nice redfin to try as I believe this is a good fish.


----------



## bomberjames (Dec 5, 2007)

The show was called River Cottage on Chan 2.
Great show,really enjoyed it.Good presenter.
Cheers


----------



## enfishiastic (Mar 15, 2008)

Very interesting.
I personaly think carp is not bad eating. I treat it like taylor or australian salmon as it needs to be bled & makes quite good fish cakes or goes well if cooked the asian way when braised. Have got a braised recipe out of a chinese recipe book at home that makes the fish taste good and if anyone wishes to actualy try it I will post it at a later date.
I really do think Aussies are negative before they try it and dont really give it a fair go or maybe we really do just have much better table fish readily available that needs much less preparation to make it eadible. I will admit there are definitely condiments added including garlic and ginger.
I took a heap of fish cakes Id made out of carp to a bbq once and fed them to all the people there who all said they were delicous and were the first thing to get eaten! Aftrewards when I told everyone what Id fed them they were very surprised and couldnt understand why more people dont eat it. The only thing that bothers me is the amount of bones that have to be removed.
Apparently they arent bad yabby bait and go ok as bait when outside fishing. I wonder how they would go in crab pots and would be very interested in any feedback if anyone has tryed it out and what success they had. Its a shame there isnt more focus on them as a competition fishing species in our rivers to help greatly reduce their numbers and help minimise the damage carp cause to our river systems and native fish populations.
I was a bit wary entering this article as I usualy find people look at you like your insane if you say you like the way carp presents in certain dishes but whats a forum without an alternate view? 
Enfishiastic


----------



## bomberjames (Dec 5, 2007)

Just got myselfa 500ltr water tanks open lid style.
Going too catch a carp andkeepit in the tank for a week and flush it out.
Going to pan fry 1 fillet and smoke the other.
Can"t wait for the results.
Several of my Asain friends swear by the smoke version.
I"ll keep ya posted.
Cheers


----------



## bomberjames (Dec 5, 2007)

Well the verdicts in.
I"ve tried to smoke carp,pan fry ,deep fry ,bake it,steam it and BBQ it.
Its still CRAP.
My Asain mate showed me to only eat a certain section of the fillet which he regards as a good quality .
I"m going to salt and them smoke my next carp them add stacks of topping for favors washed down with a gallon of lagers :lol: 
Cheers


----------

